# Need for Speed Shift startet nicht



## Da_Frank (3. Oktober 2009)

Serwus,

Ich hab seit gestern Need for Speed Shift, gleich installiert doch es will nicht starten. Ich bekomme den im Anhang angezeigten startscreen, doch er läd nicht weiter. Hab auch schon den Patch 1.01 installiert, hilft aber nichts.

vielen dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Oktober 2009)

Hat keiner mein Problem ?


----------



## Mexxim (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen das beim Install i.was schief gelaufen ist, er versucht dateien zu laden aber findet sie nicht...-> versuch nochmal neu zu installieren und erstmal ohne patch zu starten..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Oktober 2009)

Neuinstalliert, gestartet, gleicher Fehler.

Gepatched, immer noch gleicher Fehler.

War vorgestern auf ner Lan, lief bei allen, und alle hatten wie ich Windows 7.


----------



## brainstprm46 (4. Oktober 2009)

Habe das gleich problem und schon alles mögliche ausprobiert /neu install mehrmals/alle Treiber aktuell gemacht/grafic einstellungen per protokoll runtergeschraubt alle no-DVD ausprobiert die ich finden konnte ALLE...hab sogar mein pc neu eingerichtet..vorher WIN 7 RC 64bit....und jetzt winxp mit sp3 stand sep 2009....langsam verliere ich die lust es überhaupt noch zu versuchen...hab in hunderten foren schon gelesen und niemand hatte das selbe problem wie ich bis jetzt... selbe bild selbe eigenschaften des spiel"starts"....hoffe irgenjemand kann da mal weiter helfen...wäre der hammer


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (4. Oktober 2009)

mal meine sammlung durchgehen und testen...

problemlösung shift

manchmal liegt es nur an kleinen dingen wie zum beispiel das net framework 3.5 nicht installiert ist - ansonsten muss ich euch leider vertrösten mit hoffnung auf den nächsten patch

ansonsten möchte ich nochmals darauf hinweisen das win7 nicht offiziell unterstützt wird - auch wenn es nicht an windows 7 liegen muss wie mein vorredner es schon festgestelt hat

ansonsten kann es sein das das spiel bei dem frank nicht läuft wegen der ati-karte - vielleicht ein anderes exemplar zur hand obwohl ich nicht denke das es daran liegt...

auch wenn shidt schier unberechenbar scheint wünsch ich euch trotzdem viel glück und falls euer bemühen von erfolg gekrönt ist wäre es für mich wünschenswert die lösung zu erfahren

mfg HCE


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Oktober 2009)

Also meine Kumpels die auch Windows 7 haben, besitzen ebenfalls Ati Karten, einer eine fast baugleiche HD4890. An net framework liegt es nicht.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Oktober 2009)

Weiß einer eine Lösung?


----------



## Shooter (11. Oktober 2009)

Kannste vergessen...da kauft man sich nen Spiel und das startet erst garnicht...bei mir ebenfalls so..


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann fast nicht glauben das es am Spiel liegt, aber im moment fällt mir echt nichts anderes ein.
Hat es echd EA verhaun? Also ich bin hier nicht der einzige, schonmal gut^^
und an Windows 7 liegts nicht, an meiner ATI liegts nicht, bleibt fast nur noch das es am Hersteller liegt.


----------



## sauTer (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute ich habe genau dasselbe Problem kann mir/uns bitte einer helfen?


----------



## Shooter (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs geschaft, aber das ist es nicht wert. Das Spiel darf man garnicht " Need for Speed" nennen..aber naja..


----------



## sauTer (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja und wie hast du es geschafft würd ich gerne wissen weil ich es jetzt auch mal zocken will -. -


----------



## Nomad (18. Oktober 2009)

mal die graphicsconfig.xml gelöscht??
hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## sauTer (22. Oktober 2009)

hab ich au schon gemacht aber bringt nichts -.-


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Dezember 2009)

Weiß keiner weiter?


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2009)

Hast du das Problem in den letzten 2 Monaten immer noch nicht lokalisieren können?  

Einen direkten Tipp habe ich nicht, aber ich würde es einfach mal mit dem neuesten Patch versuchen. Der hat zumindest viele AMD-Nutzer happy gemacht.


----------



## Nomad (11. Dezember 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Der hat zumindest viele AMD-Nutzer happy gemacht.



mich nicht! hab jetzt sone komischen ruckler (so ähnlich wie mikroruckler).


----------



## Black-devil93 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja Leute zu eurer Beruhigung mir geht es genau so ich hab deswegen schon win7 neu installiert weil ich dachte es liegt daran hab auch alles mögliche versucht aber es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein dass EA es verbockt hat!
Ich sehe da nur eine Lösung.... Spiel zurück geben!


----------

